# Dudas con amplificador RCA uap-02



## GomezF (Oct 18, 2010)

Buenas noches gente.

Acá tengo un par de plaquetas que encontré revolviendo entre las cosas viejas del armario de electrónica de la escuela. Según mi profesor son de un amplificador viejo, así que con un compañero nos dispusimos a armarlo, pero el profesor no se acuerda cuáles transistores lleva, ni de qué es cada entrada. En google (para mi sorpresa) encontré poca y nada información (este es el link que encontré: http://www.planetatecnico.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=869&start=0&view=print  la información que tiene no la entendí bien). 

Bueno, dejo un  par de fotos.

Desde ya muchísimas gracias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

Yo ya subí el manual escaneado de ese amplificador  es un RCA que vendía Eneka Argentina.

Ya te busco el link 

EDICIÓN : Reparar Viejas placas RCA     

Es exactamente ese !

Saludos !


----------



## GomezF (Oct 19, 2010)

Gracias DOSMETROS por el dato . Ahora me pongo a leerlo.

Excelente, eso es justo lo e estaba buscando, con lista de materiales y todo. Ya tengo qué hacer este finde, y para colmo justo el viernes  viajo a Mar del Plata, aprovecho para comprar los componentes. 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

Hay algo interesante en la página que posteaste , considerando que lo vas a armar 

"Autor: *el loco angel* [ Vie Feb 12, 2010 9:33 pm ]Asunto: *Re: Placa RCA amplificador solicito diagrama*Te doy otro dato: si bien esas placas no necesitaban calibracion, aveces , tal vez por tolerancias de los componentes o variaciones en la tension de red, etc, yo modificaba el valor de R4 (originalmente de 680 ohms) para ajustar a 0 VCC la tension de offset. Ademas, tal vez por diferencias de los TR de salida, era necesario controlar la corriente de reposo, en tal caso, modificaba el valor de R11,(incluo aveces tenia que anularla, para que esa corriente de reposo no se dispare en pocos minutos que la tenia a prueba). Si tenes que reemplazar los TR de salida, es aconsejable usar los 2N3055H, y si te da el presupuesto, cambialos por MJ15015 de ON Semiconductor. Abrazo"


----------



## GomezF (Oct 19, 2010)

Mmm...

Tengo un par de dudas:
Cuando dice que modifica R4 para ajustar a 0 VCC la tensión offset ¿de cuánto debería ser entonces R4?
Conozco la formula de la tensión offset, pero no sé como aplicarla en este caso.

A ver si no me equivoco con esto: Q6 y Q7 son los transistores de salida (1b01, que no sé si seguirán viniendo), y a estos los recomienda cambiar por 2n3055H o los MJ15015 de ON ¿verdad?
Si hasta acá voy bien, ¿ sabrás de casualidad en qué precio andan estos transistores?

Y, por último (esero no molestarte más), gastaré más de $100 en todos estos materiales (es del capital de que dispongo en este momento :S )

Gracias por recalcarme el dato y por la ayuda.

Edición:

P.D.: busqué los transistores con los nombres que aparecen en el listado de las fotos que subistes, pero no aparecen en datasheet catalog, los  busqué en otras 2 páginas y tampoco tube suerte. ¿Cómo hago para buscar equivalentes?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

Si , Q6 y Q7 también pueden ser TIP3055 o TIP35.

Q3 , Q4 , Q5 y hasta en Q8 y Q9 podés usar los BD139 y BD140 , son baratos y buenos , fijate los PNP o NPN. También fijate que en el mismo post está el que subió Ezavalla con otras denominaciones.

ampli_rca_120.pdf 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Oct 19, 2010)

Los transistores originales hoy no se consiguen, para la entrada podes utilizar transistrores del tipo BC559 letra C en lo posible son los de mayor Hfe(ganancia de corriente) y algo que no figura en ningún lado deben estar apareados, como se hace esto? compras un lote de unos 10 al menos y vas midiendo la ganancia en el tester(la mayoria trae probador de TR's) trata que los transistores sean Philips ya que esos se consiguen y son de los mejores. anotas el valor de cada uno y luego elegis los dos que tengan el valor más parecido con una diferencia no mayor al 10%.
Ejemplos TR1 560 el  compañero no tiene que medir más de 606 ni menos de 504, es decir restando el valor menor del mayor el valor obtenido tiene que ser inferior al 10% al del mayor valor, para el ejemplo la dif al 10% es 56.
Esto no figura en ningún lado y la primera vez que arme ese equipo se destruyo por no saber lo que te estoy diciendo.
Por otro lado Q1 y Q2 Tr, PnP que conforman el par diferencia(de los que estamos hablando) son los encargados que el ofsset sea el mínimo, como es un par diferencial, cuando más parecido el Hfe menor sera la tensión de Ofset(el voltaje que aparece en el punto medio donde se acopla el parlante)

Otra opción par ese par aparte del BC559 es el 2N5401 que tambien es PnP y funciona muy pero muy bien y es fácil de obtener.

Q6 y Q7 = Para la salida tenes que asegurarte que los TR sean buenos los TIP35/36 que te aconsejan si son de buena calidad andaran bien , son de cápsula plastica
Si conseguis 2N3055 marca ST también son buenos estso capsula métalica TO3 o por ejemplo los Mj15001
de ON (Ex Motorola) son muy pero muy adecuados, por su robustes y calidad, siempre y cuando sean ON
para el Q3 podes utilizar un BD139, un TIP29C o un MJE340 (NPN)
Q4=TIP31C o MJE340 (NPN)
Q5=TIP32C o MJE350 (PNP)
Q8=BC557, BC257
Q9=BC547, BC237
DIODOS=1N4007 Suele ser lo común, mejor seria diodos rápidos de 1A
D2,D3 y D4 deben ir montados en el mismo disipador de los transistores de salida pegados con un pegamento epóxico y cuidando que ninguno parte de los terminales toque el disipador-
Ya que estos aseguran que si por alguna razón los transistores de salida se calientan, estos al calentarse modificaran la polarización disminuyendo la corriente de exitación del par de salid logrando que se equlibre térmicamente de nuevo.
Para la puesta en marcha inicial seguir las recomendaciones del foro a lo referente a puesta en marcha de amplificdores. sobre todo poniendo en corto la entrada(de esta forma solo circulara la corriente de reposo en la salida) y sin parlante conectado. si todo esta bien medir el punto medio donde van el parlante unión de R22 y R23 que tenga una tensíón lo más cercana al 0V unos pocos  cientos de mV no afectan en nada el funcionamiento, ya que eso es normal, si todo esta ok, apagar conectar la carga (parlante adecuado, solo hara un plop al encender y verificar que todo siga igual, )Si todo ok procedr via potenciómetro inyectar señal proveniente de una radio o pasa CD, enceder con el volumen al mínimo(cursor para el lado de masa) luego subir un poco y dejar un tiempo para ver ningún calentarmiento extraño y que el sonido salga limpio sin deformaciones ni chillidos.
si tod sigue igual subir a la mitad del recorrido y ver que la salid no caliente (que no se pueda tocar)Ojo a mitad de recorrido ya hay bastante potencia, la cual si el lugar es pequeño puede dañr los oidos, tomar .las precauciones del caso.
Cualquier duda consulta al foro, siempre habra alaguíén dispuesto a darte una mano, muchos de nosotros nos iniciamos con esas placas, por lo tanto tenemos experiencia.
En cuanto a la R 680ohm no la modifiques, no es que quiera contradecir al amigo Dosmetros, pero es mejor que los TR de entrada esten bien apareados ya que al modificar esa R se modifican otras cosas más, y para hacerlo tendria que hacer algunas mediciones para darte cuenta si bueno acertado o no modificar esa R.
AH no olvides las R22 y 23 0.33 ohms x5W en lo posible cementadas de buena calidad
Los diodos D10 y D11 deben ir colocados directamete entre el emsor y el colector sobre cada transistor-

Cuando se hizo esa placa las R de 0.33ohms x 5W eran inmensas, muy voluminosas y pesadas por eso no se colocaron en el PCB


----------



## GomezF (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok.
Gracias a los 2 por todos los datos y la mano que me han dado.

¿Éste diodo serviría: DIODO RÁPIDO 1A 400V 50nS AXIAL ?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2010)

De nada che !

Si sirve ! 

Saludos !

EDITO: Tengo duda en cuanto a los que se utilizan para polarizar , ya que los rectificadores tienen una caida de 0,6 Vdc en directa y los ràpidos de solo 0,3 Vdc 

Fijate eso en los datasheets mejor


----------



## cachilo (Dic 12, 2010)

Enciendo la potencia y en uno de sus canales de salida me da corriente continua igual a la fuente ...que puedo hacer ?

 compare todo lo que pude con la placa del otro canal y no se ve nada quemado a simple vista

(los transistores estan lijados para no saber su valor)


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2010)

Como estas, cuando decis que tenes el valor de fuente en la salida, podes aclarar si es positivo o negativo? ya que este amplificador utilza una fuente de +-42V
Aca en el foro esta el circuito con los componentes originales, aglunos de los cuales ya no se consiguen pero pueden ser reemplazados por otros....

Es importante que midas y nos pases los valores de tensión de fuente ya que sobre esta placa se podian armar 4 amplificadores diferentes,  12W 25W 40W y 70W

fijate aqui, en el foro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/index5.html

fijate en los adjuntos del topic 82, aparte del pre que se habla alli también esta la placa original con las partes originales para 70W


----------



## cachilo (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola querido !! gracias por responder y por pasarme esos datos.
La fuente de mi aplificador es de +-38 v . En la salida del parlante me da +38v.
Seguire informandome a ver que sale ...muchas gracias de verdad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2010)

Tenés un transistor de salida en corto y posiblemente su excitador.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2010)

puede suceder lo siguiente, esta en corto el transistor de la rama positiva, o el driver, o esta abierto o la R de 0.33 de la rama negativa o el transistor mismo
Donde te dije entre otras cosas estan las diferentes tensiones que debe tener el amplificador
los transistores de salida son nPn los otros que son cápsula metálica mirandolos de arriba con la marca de la aletita a un lado, queda un triangulo con el vertice hacia abajo ese es la base, colector a la derecha y emisor a la izquierda medilos y comenta


----------



## cachilo (Dic 14, 2010)

Andubo muchachos !! muchas gracias a ustedes por la buena onda
Cambie todos los transistores menos los de la etapa de entrada (amplif.diferencial)
Me salieron canas verdes pero funsiona !! Esta Navidad la voy a pasar con buena musica fuerte
Quedo con un poquito de ruido a masa de entrada y acomode los filtros.
TIP31c y TIP32c como exitadores ...otro TIP31 como elevador de tension y los 2 encapsulados de proteccion puse el NPN = BC141 y el PNP = 2N2904 y ahi quedo
Les debo una amigos !! Felices Fiestas a todos y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2010)

¡ Que suerte que lo tengas andando che ! 

¿ Mediste que tengas 0 Vdc a la salida (con la entrada en corto) y cual es la corriente de reposo de los transistores de salida ?

Saludos y Felices Fiestas para vos  !


----------



## cachilo (Dic 15, 2010)

Si investigue algunas tensiones que dieron resultado como la que de "0" Volt y sinseramente no se averiguar la corriente de reposo de los transistores de salida , es mas no calientan mucho y los tips tampoco , no me gusto como quedo en fidelidad a comparacion del otro canal (es como que se entrecorta la onda , o como un rateo) . Tengo ganas de ponerles los componentes que tenia antes (2N3702-pnp y 2N3704-npn) y los tres BD (no se que numero).
Ahi lo mande a mi hermano a ver si me los consigue

BD140 80V 1.5A PNP Transistor y BD139 80V 1.5A NPN Transistor me juego que los exitadotes son esos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

Yo no se porque cambiaste todos así a lo loco , te propongo que pruebes los que sacaste uno por uno a tester y repongas los buenos , el tema es que hay mas transistores falsos que auténticos.  y ahí comienzan los problemas 

*BD139 y BD140 son baratos , buenos pero NO te andan en lugar de los TIP31 y TIP32.*

*Uno es para 1 ampere 8 Watts y el otro para 3 amperes 40 Watts* 


El tema con la falta de calibración de *P1* es que con mucha corriente calientan y con poca no , pero tenés distorsión. Que seguramente se note más a bajo volumen.

La corriente de reposo se mide desconectando el colector de Q8 y poniendo el tester ahí , en serie , puesto para medir DCA 200 mA. Entrada en corto (C3 a masa)

La cuestión sería medir el que funciona correctamente después que caliente unos 15 minutos y utilizar ese valor para el otro. 

Saludos !

EDITO : La corriente de reposo es de 50 o 60 mA , fijate aquí:

60w_144.rar


----------



## cachilo (Dic 16, 2010)

Ahora si amigo quedo una joya !! le puse los BD y santo remedio.
"pandacba" y  a vos "DOSMETROS" muchas gracias por su tiempo.
Fueron de mucha ayuda
Ahora voy por la otra potencia quemada que tengo (una Zeitson AP240)
de 120w por canal. La voy a postear a ver si consigo algo.
Aca dejo 4 fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2010)

Parece de una película de *Hitchcock*









Como primera medida vas a raspar toda la plaqueta carbonizada , que queden  agujeros y vas a cablear con alambre y al aire lo necesario , ya que eso carbonizado es conductor.

Si después querés remendar la plaqueta con epoxi-poxilina . . . a tu gusto , pero si o si tenés que retirar toda esa carbonilla .

¿ Fotos de la que reparaste  ?

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Dic 20, 2010)

cachilo dijo:


> Ahora si amigo quedo una joya !! le puse los BD y santo remedio.
> "pandacba" y  a vos "DOSMETROS" muchas gracias por su tiempo.
> Fueron de mucha ayuda
> Ahora voy por la otra potencia quemada que tengo (una Zeitson AP240)
> ...



Seria interesante, si pudieras señalar los valores de las R y C y tambien los diodos que lleva en la placa, luego veremos la salida que son en paralelo y los TIP41/42 serian los exitadores, eso luego habria que relevar un poquito el circuito y/o decirnos los valores de las R

Me alegro que tu RCA este marchando, es una joyita del audio de nuestro pais


----------



## chimicui (Oct 7, 2011)

Hola gente, he llegado tarde ya que soy nuevo por acá y les cuento que yo trabajé en un taller que armaba esos amplificadores, no usábamos los transistores originales, q1 y q2 eran bc559c apareados, los siguientes bc337 y bc327, los excitadores bd139 bd140 y los de salida 2n3055h. Tuve un amplificador de mi propiedad andando por 17 años, luego lo vendí, así que se imaginaran lo bueno y estable que es. Ah, la fuente la hacíamos de +- 42 Volts.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2011)

Los originales no se conseguian en todos lados, por lo que era comùn utilzar la linea europea o la de Texas.
El voltaje de la fuene es el adecuado recomendado por la RCA para  la placa de 70W


----------



## edh59 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hola a todos:
Después de haber armado más de una docena de "RCA 70W",con componentes originales(de "ENEKA"),hasta hoy siguen funcionando perfectamente y con gran calidad de sonido.
Sólo uno volvió(después de 5 años) por un ruido en un canal y era causado por un transistor de entrada.
Por seguridad reemplacé Q1 y Q2.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## lkzona (Oct 22, 2012)

[tengo un problema me tira 70 ohms en vez de 8 ohms por que sera?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2012)

lkzona dijo:


> [tengo un problema me tira 70 ohms en vez de 8 ohms por que sera?



¿ Y como mediste ese valor ?


----------



## lkzona (Oct 24, 2012)

pongo el tester para medir si hay continuidad. a la salido de parlantes de la potencia. y la enciendo y me tira ese valor.. un canal me marca 070 y el otro me marca 007 ohms


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh my Good  

Medís salida de parlantes , encendido y midiendo continuidad.

Rezá que no hayas dañado el tester


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2012)

Me encanta aprender nuevas formas de como destruir los multímetros.

La impedancia de salida de los amplificadores se mide por métodos "Indirectos", NUNCA se mide con multímetro directo sobre la salida.

Tal vez este tema te de una idea:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ia-entrada-salida-nuestros-equipos-diy-17770/


----------



## marianisimo (Dic 20, 2020)

*M*uy interesante el hilo*,* pregunto si tienen referencia de los kits comercializados en los 80's por Petterson Audio, basados en esta placa RCA UAP 02. Es mismo diseño, se adiciona un Zener en la etapa de potencia. Van fotos



chimicui dijo:


> Hola gente, he llegado tarde ya que soy nuevo por acá y les cuento que yo trabajé en un taller que armaba esos amplificadores, no usábamos los transistores originales, q1 y q2 eran bc559c apareados, los siguientes bc337 y bc327, los excitadores bd139 bd140 y los de salida 2n3055h. Tuve un amplificador de mi propiedad andando por 17 años, luego lo vendí, así que se imaginaran lo bueno y estable que es. Ah, la fuente la hacíamos de +- 42 Volts.


Que taller era?


----------



## indemornin (Dic 20, 2020)

marianisimo dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo*,* pregunto si tienen referencia de los kits comercializados en los 80's por Petterson Audio, basados en esta placa RCA UAP 02. Es mismo diseño, se adiciona un Zener en la etapa de potencia. Van fotos
> 
> Que taller era??


El estudio KIT de Petterson audio comenzó en fines de los 70's y fue modernizando algunas cosas pero básicamente las placas de potencia eran las mismas sólo variaba que los transistores de potencia iban montados en disipadores sobre la placa o fuera de ellas; para finales de la década del 80's. Es un aparato de características sobresaliente tal cual lo eran los de Holimar , Solidyne, AVJ audio, Blat, y unos pocos más.

Petterson Audio comercializaba su equipo terminado pero era mayormente proveedor masivo de kits para las escuelas técnicas industriales en la época de oro 70's, 80's. El circuito de la etapa de salida (no la plaqueta ni la disposición de componentes) era igual al RCA UAP02 de la firma norteamericana, también idéntico al usado por Harman Kardom Citation 12 entre otros.

Respecto a las etapas de entrada de preamplificacion Petterson usaba una disposición similar a los Philips Fapesa , preamplificadores de clase A pura multietapa, el control de tonos y filtros era con operacional y los amplificadores mas antiguos venían con control de tonos con llaves selectoras y mas tarde empezaron a usar potenciómetros para abaratar costos , las llaves selectoras eran muy caras pero muy precisas y sólo lo usaban equipos de gama alta.


----------



## marianisimo (Dic 20, 2020)

indemornin dijo:


> El estudio KIT de Petterson audio comenzó en fines de los 70's y fue modernizando algunas cosas pero básicamente las placas de potencia eran las mismas sólo variaba que los transistores de potencia iban montados en disipadores sobre la placa o fuera de ellas; para finales de la década del 80's. Es un aparato de características sobresaliente tal cual lo eran los de Holimar , Solidyne, AVJ audio, Blat, y unos pocos más.
> 
> Petterson Audio comercializaba su equipo terminado pero era mayormente proveedor masivo de kits para las escuelas técnicas industriales en la época de oro 70's, 80's. El circuito de la etapa de salida (no la plaqueta ni la disposición de componentes) era igual al RCA UAP02 de la firma norteamericana, también idéntico al usado por Harman Kardom Citation 12 entre otros.
> 
> Respecto a las etapas de entrada de preamplificacion Petterson usaba una disposición similar a los Philips Fapesa , preamplificadores de clase A pura multietapa, el control de tonos y filtros era con operacional y los amplificadores mas antiguos venían con control de tonos con llaves selectoras y mas tarde empezaron a usar potenciómetros para abaratar costos , las llaves selectoras eran muy caras pero muy precisas y sólo lo usaban equipos de gama alta.



Que grata sorpresa lo ubiques junto a Holimar y Blat.
Estoy en proceso de adquirir uno, en principio en muy buen estado, y mis expectativas estan creciendo en la medida que recibo mas información. Cualquier adicional se agradece.

Saludos y comento cuando pueda probar el equipo


----------



## marianisimo (Ene 4, 2021)

Compré el ampli de la foto Petterson Audio.

exceptuando un piso de ruido que se nota en silencios si estas cerca del parlante, tiene buena oerformance.

Su sonido me recuerda al quad 303, con más polenta.
Se ve un esmerado trabajo en generalen las llaves de pasos de agudos y graves.

Lleva 2 capacitores Siemens brasileños de 5,000 uf cada uno.
Pregunto:
1- alguna sugerencia para bajar piso de ruido (es una concesión aceptable, pero si sin cambiar trafo puedo mejorar eso, me gustaría)

2- si sustituyo caps de 5,000 micro faradios por unos de 10,000 de buen pelo, mejoraría performance ?

No quiero que el remedio sea más caro que la enfermedad, aunque asumo que la mejora puede no ser proporcional a la inversión.

los leo atentamente 

Mariano
Pd: espero pronto probar phono Stage

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 4, 2021



Compré el ampli de la foto Petterson Audio.

exceptuando un piso de ruido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2021)

Habría que analizar a que se debe el ruido que has detectado. Si el amplificador es viejo y el ruido es un humm tal vez un cambio de los capacitores de la fuente disminuya el ruido.
Si el ruido es un sssshhhh estás complicado por que es un problema de diseño y la unica solución efectiva es buscar la etapa ruidosa (control de tono??) y rediseñarla con baja impedancia, pero no es algo simple.
Si el ruido es un bbbzzzzz estás embromado por que es un problema de lazos de masa y eventuales acoples, y la solución es muy trabajosa...


----------



## marianisimo (Ene 5, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Habría que analizar a que se debe el ruido que has detectado. Si el amplificador es viejo y el ruido es un humm tal vez un cambio de los capacitores de la fuente disminuya el ruido.
> Si el ruido es un sssshhhh estás complicado por que es un problema de diseño y la unica solución efectiva es buscar la etapa ruidosa (control de tono??) y rediseñarla con baja impedancia, pero no es algo simple.
> Si el ruido es un bbbzzzzz estás embrom





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Habría que analizar a que se debe el ruido que has detectado. Si el amplificador es viejo y el ruido es un humm tal vez un cambio de los capacitores de la fuente disminuya el ruido.
> Si el ruido es un sssshhhh estás complicado por que es un problema de diseño y la unica solución efectiva es buscar la etapa ruidosa (control de tono??) y rediseñarla con baja impedancia, pero no es algo simple.
> Si el ruido es un bbbzzzzz estás embromado por que es un problema de lazos de masa y eventuales acoples, y la solución es muy trabajosa...


Gracias @Dr. Zoidberg !
identifique que el ruidito es constante e independiente del volumen. o sea, no se amplifica.
Podra ser la vibracion del Trafo, que va sujeto en la contratapa del "esqueleto" del ampli, donde tambien van sujetos el soporte de transistores, y as salidas parlante, y entradas aux 1 y 2  y phono.

Si es el caso del trafo: podria mejorar incluyendo material con "damping" en sujeccion...como topes de goma ?   he visto algunos trafos con algo parecido a Cera...eso ayuda ?


los leo atentamente.

Mariano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2021)

marianisimo dijo:


> identifique que el ruidito es constante e independiente del volumen. o sea, no se amplifica.


  


marianisimo dijo:


> Podra ser la vibracion del Trafo, que va sujeto en la contratapa del "esqueleto" del ampli, donde tambien van sujetos el soporte de transistores, y as salidas parlante, y entradas aux 1 y 2 y phono.
> 
> Si es el caso del trafo: podria mejorar incluyendo material con "damping" en sujeccion...como topes de goma ? he visto algunos trafos con algo parecido a Cera...eso ayuda ?


Primero asegurate que el ruido viene de las vibraciones del trafo, y la forma más fácil y segura es sacarlo de donde está puesto, ubicarlo sobre la mesa + una tabla de madera, alargar los cables para poder conectarlo y hacer funcionar el amplificador. La madera hace de amortiguador y debería eliminar el ruido por vibraciones sobre la mesa (abajo de la madera podés poner una toalla o una tela doblada en varias partes para mejorar la aislación). Si efectivamente es el trafo, habrá que ver en detalle que tipo montaje tiene para aislar al gabinete de las vibraciones.


----------



## marianisimo (Ene 5, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Primero asegurate que el ruido viene de las vibraciones del trafo, y la forma más fácil y segura es sacarlo de donde está puesto, ubicarlo sobre la mesa + una tabla de madera, alargar los cables para poder conectarlo y hacer funcionar el amplificador. La madera hace de amortiguador y debería eliminar el ruido por vibraciones sobre la mesa (abajo de la madera podés poner una toalla o una tela doblada en varias partes para mejorar la aislación). Si efectivamente es el trafo, habrá que ver en detalle que tipo montaje tiene para aislar al gabinete de las vibraciones.


Otra vez Gracias ! Ya tengo misión para el finde.


----------



## marianisimo (Jul 6, 2021)

Tiempo después retomo el tema, el cable 220v , al ingresar al chasis, va junto a los cables de cada una de las entradas, juntitos.

Con la ejecución de un primo ingeniero electrónico, se comenzó  por reemplazar y separar los cables de entrada de línea.

saludos ! Les contaré novedades.

transformador y módulo de energía entrega 35v 0 y 35v.

Caso sea el transformador, alguien sabe si la fuente power supply del Audinac at510 será buen reemplazo para este equipo ? 

Mariano


----------



## edh59 (Jul 6, 2021)

marianisimo dijo:


> Tiempo después retomo el tema, el cable 220v , al ingresar al chasis, va junto a los cables de cada una de las entradas, juntitos.
> 
> Con la ejecución de un primo ingeniero electrónico, se comenzó  por reemplazar y separar los cables de entrada de línea.
> 
> ...


Hola estimado,el AT 510 tiene modestos 25w musicales por canal ....no creo que la fuente te sirva.


----------



## marianisimo (Jul 6, 2021)

Ok gracias por respuesta/

El recableado bajo el piso de la ruido, pero parece haber un problema de tierra no resuelto.

el chasis hace las veces de antena. En silencio de música se escucha cerca del parlante (o con auriculares)

próximo paso será semana que viene, tratar de resolver tierra.

Para mas adelante, Reemplazar los cap de poder por unos caps de mismo voltaje que los originales, con bastante más capacidad en uf, (5.000 uf a 15.000 uf)

Entiendo que si no resuelvo tierra sería un upgrade vano, pero le tengo fe y la experimentación está resultando satisfactoria


----------



## marianisimo (Ago 12, 2021)

Pues semanas después se resolvió esa tierra mala resuelta.

El nuevo cableado antes mencionado de las entradas, va separado del cable 220v de poder. No se quitaron los cables antiguos, solos se desconectaron.

a pesar de estar en una pequeña localidad, conseguí tunjet, que aplique a potenciometros y selectores.
vista del inferior donde se ve el cableado

Aquí se ven los “nuevos  cables “


----------

